# Does anybody else get obsessive and play certain opera snippets over and over??



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I get obsessive if a certain around half a minute segment of music blows me away and play it repetitatively. Right now it is the end of the 1952 live D'amore al dolce from Armida by Callas. I am not a Callas fanatic, but this is beyond fabulous and that last high D is one of the great high notes in opera recorded history. I must have played it 35 times this week. Am I the only person this happens to? This has happened to me often with Sutherland's better high notes.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, I watched 3 different Boccanegra productions within the last week, and I often play arias on repeat when I feel like it...


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I get obsessive if a certain around half a minute segment of music blows me away and play it repetitatively. Right now it is the end of the 1952 live D'amore al dolce from Armida by Callas. I am not a Callas fanatic, but this is beyond fabulous and that last high D is one of the great high notes in opera recorded history. I must have played it 35 times this week. Am I the only person this happens to? This has happened to me often with Sutherland's better high notes.


Currently I'm hooked on Callas' low A in "ma dall'arido stelo divulga" and her "lui, qui d'un peuple, rompt la chaîne, succombera sous mes efforts" and Muzio's "l'ultimo bacio o il bacio primo ecco v'imprimo".


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Not exactly. One thing I do is listen to lots of different recordings of the same aria or opera to compare their respective merits. At the moment I have just started a comparison of classic 1950s Bayreuth Ring cycles (so that will keep me busy for a bit!)

N.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Does anybody else get obsessive and play certain opera snippets over and over??


i never do, only an entire piece for me.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I do it only at the piano, when I'm reading through a score and sometimes play a passage over and over.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I can't get away from the Vorspiel in Parsifal.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes, when I first heard _Le nozze di Figaro_ I couldn't stop listening to about 12 seconds in the second act finale "Ah, Signor, Signor...Cose stato" the string runs. Still love it. Always rewind that part many times when I listen to _Figaro_.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Elena Nicolai's Condotta ell'era in Ceppi

Most notably, that GLISSANDO at 3:54. so ominous, tormented, teetering on the brink of insanity. THIS is opera!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

yes i do all the time


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Yes, I do the same thing. For example currently I've been listening to "Dio, che nell'alma infodere" from Don Carlo.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

No I don't. Nearest I get is Pearl Fisher's duet


----------



## Fredrikalansson (Jan 29, 2019)

Not arias or snippets, but whole operas. I will play different recordings in sequence, not to judge their respective merits, as mentioned above, but to revel in their differences. Listening to Furtwangler's metaphysical version of Tristan, followed by the white hot drama of Bohm's, it's like listening to two different operas!


----------

